# Ferret Found Ingol, Preston (Tag Lane)



## GSXRCarlos (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi,

We found a male ferret in our back garden, if this is yours or you know anyone who's recently lost one then please get in touch, photos etc to follow this evening


----------



## GSXRCarlos (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

have you shared it on facebook? there's a page for lost and found ferrets uk https://www.facebook.com/groups/163368557175824/ worth a try. Hope he gets reunited with his owners soon.


----------



## GSXRCarlos (Jun 23, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> have you shared it on facebook? there's a page for lost and found ferrets uk https://www.facebook.com/groups/163368557175824/ worth a try. Hope he gets reunited with his owners soon.


Thanks for this, i tried finding something like this on facebook, but didn't spot this one.

My request is pending - hopefully someone knows him or wants him back


----------

